# Trying to prevent problems and need advice from breed experts!



## steins (Aug 16, 2013)

I am the owner of 2 great pryenees rescue dogs, one which has only 3 legs. I just bought a home in a country neighborhood in North Carolina and found out yesterday when I met two neighbors that the house down the road about 1/8 mile from me has 8 pitbulls that are kept outside 24/7 chained to dog houses behind their house. I heard the dogs but never saw them because they have dug large holes they sleep in during the hot days. They have no fence or kennels and do not ever go indoors. I am moving in a few weeks. I am active in dog rescue and know the importance of socialization and making any dog a constant part of the family. I want every dog to have a chance, but I am concerned for my dogs safety. I have a 6 foot wood fence on my new property with a small section of 6 ft chain link. I never allow my dogs to be outside a fence without being with me on a leash. I keep my dogs inside with me but have a dog door they can use if they want to go outside in their fenced yard. Where I live now, they can go in and out when I am not home. One new neighbor said there is one pit bull that is aggressive and gets out every few months. The loose dog has been reported, but nothing has changed. Can I trust my dogs will be safe behind a 6 foot fence, if not what can I do to prevent my dogs from crossing paths if their dogs are loose? Is there anything I can do to make my fence safer? My husband and I also walk our dogs daily and the only way I can do this at the new home will be to walk by the house with the 8 chained dogs. I have considered trying to meet the dog owners, but the thought of a stranger approaching a house with 8 chained dogs of any kind keeps me from doing so. Any suggestions on how to best prevent problems, protect my dogs, or how to make life better for the poor chained dogs would be greatly appreciated!! THANKS!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Do they have proper food, water, and shelter? Do you know for a fact these dogs don't get socialization? I mean just because every time you are outside and see the dogs and there is nobody out there doesn't mean they aren't socialized. I have a dog on a chain spot. He will climb a 6 ft. Kennel and jump out or dog his way out from under one. On the off chance that fails he has chewed his way through. He's on a chain now. He has a huge dog house, a big tub of water that gets filled twice a day to drink out of or cool off in, he gets food every day, and I let him off the chain while I'm outside to run. He goes and checks on the horses with me everyday. I would hate somebody driving past my house everyday to call my dog not socialized or neglected because he's on a chain and they don't see me there :/. As for your question. What kind of fence do you have? Any holes in it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

sounds like ur neighbor has a real nice dog yard! the dogs are on chains cuz its honestly the safest way to keep a real APBT. a good healthy individual could scale a fence, even if it were 10ft high. so the chain is the best solution and has been for years. as long as ur dogs dont try to get on their yard, i would say they are safe. i would guess their yard looks something like this?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

yah. a 6ft fence is only a speed bump to a high performance dog.
my experience is that folks in the country don't like changing their routine. fences. or concerning themselves with other people's concerns. this is both endearing and problematic sometimes.
obviously building a 20ft wall is not realistic. maybe you can fortify your perimeter with a hot wire on the outside of your fencing.
you will need to be prepared on your daily walks. but i would suggest while on your property, you carry some iron packed with hollowpoints. but that's just me.


----------



## steins (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions so far.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

No dog should be kept on a chain without proper shelter if they have to dog holes that's no good IMO. I wonder if you can't see them maybe there is adequate shelter. I would suggest approaching the owners. They may rotate the dogs and exercise and socialize them and you might not be aware. A loose dog does trouble me a proper owner would make sure their dogs can my escape which is why I wonder of proper exercise food water and shelter is also given. Don't judge. Maybe it's not even a dog from their yard that escapes. Who know they could have multiple people working the dogs at their yard.

You can also busy rollers to put on top of your fence or add a few feet to the top at an angle facing out so they can't jump up. And bury chicken wire around a few feet deep around the edges to prevent digging. If you do I would do daily walk throughs to make sure no digging or anything is happening. Since your dogs have the ability to come and go I understand why try can't be chained as easily

Lauren that yard would bee ton of maintenance and looks very clean. I would imagine more than one person is needed to properly care for that amount of dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

steins said:


> I am the owner of 2 great pryenees rescue dogs, one which has only 3 legs. I just bought a home in a country neighborhood in North Carolina and found out yesterday when I met two neighbors that the house down the road about 1/8 mile from me has 8 pitbulls that are kept outside 24/7 chained to dog houses behind their house. I heard the dogs but never saw them because they have dug large holes they sleep in during the hot days. They have no fence or kennels and do not ever go indoors. I am moving in a few weeks. I am active in dog rescue and know the importance of socialization and making any dog a constant part of the family. I want every dog to have a chance, but I am concerned for my dogs safety. I have a 6 foot wood fence on my new property with a small section of 6 ft chain link. I never allow my dogs to be outside a fence without being with me on a leash. I keep my dogs inside with me but have a dog door they can use if they want to go outside in their fenced yard. Where I live now, they can go in and out when I am not home. One new neighbor said there is one pit bull that is aggressive and gets out every few months. The loose dog has been reported, but nothing has changed. Can I trust my dogs will be safe behind a 6 foot fence, if not what can I do to prevent my dogs from crossing paths if their dogs are loose? Is there anything I can do to make my fence safer? My husband and I also walk our dogs daily and the only way I can do this at the new home will be to walk by the house with the 8 chained dogs. I have considered trying to meet the dog owners, but the thought of a stranger approaching a house with 8 chained dogs of any kind keeps me from doing so. Any suggestions on how to best prevent problems, protect my dogs, or how to make life better for the poor chained dogs would be greatly appreciated!! THANKS!


 So what's the problem? The fact that the dogs are on chains and your education as regards the practice of chaining a dog obviously came from HSUS propaganda?

Would you being saying these same things if they were Hounds or Sled dogs on chainrigs? And before you even try to jump on that one the practice is quite common with both Hounds and Sled Dogs.

Sounds to me like the neighbor that you're so afraid of has their dogs confined in a responsible manner , also that you've subscribed wholeheartedly to the MYTHS and propaganda spouted by SHILL organisations such as the HSUS and PETA , neither of which do anything whatsoever positive for ANY breed of canine.

You made not a single mention of how those dogs are *actually* kept , no mention of whether or not they were emaciated , had proper water facilties , were in good coat , whether the yard was kept free of excrement. Nothing but repeated focus on the fact that the dogs are on chainrigs , no mention of proper collars or how the chainrigs are maintained either.

And then there is the factor that you " let dogs go in and out while I'm not there" , do you *really* think that should YOUR dog decide it wants to roam while you aren't there a 6 foot fence is going to prove an obstacle to a Pyrenees? A breed that is still used for LGD work in many locales?

Please correct me if I'm in error , but it seems like your mind was already made up before you asked to question i.e..........APBT equals BAD , chainrigs equal BAD , you're just looking for validation of that.

You bring us pictures of a yard full of crap , no water , poorly kept dogs etc. and we'd tell you the truth as regards those factors , but if you expected folks here to jump up and bleat in unison " Chaaains Baaaad" , wel I seriously doubt that will happen.

A little math for you , calculate the square footage on a 6 x 10 kennel run , and then calculate the square footage available to a dog on a 15 or 20 foot chainrig. Much less a 30 or 40 foot ground cable with a 15 foot chain runner attached.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

People freak when you say a dog on a chain.. :hammer: 

However the dogs are managed is the factor in how humane their environment is. 

Tell ya what.. don't worry so much about keeping another dog as much as you need to worry about keeping your dogs in. Great Pyrenees are very human aggressive when running stray 9 of 10 times. I'd be more worried about that. 

As far as protecting your dogs while on a walk and a bulldog is loose charging is sticky bear mace that covers the face with gel.. ANY other method does not work very well because of their intense prey drive. Some times a smart dog will knock it off an go home if you command the dog with calm air and no fear, like tellin your own dog to get off the couch. Just make sure your dogs aren't ever free roaming :snap: leash law applies to all dogs at all times if you don't have control of your dog and it antagonizes its own death... that is on you.. not them.(proverbially speaking)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

a good yard doesn't let start dogs roam around the neighborhood IMO. Nothing to do with HSUS if they don't have shelter or allow their dogs to roam the neighborhood. No one can assume one way or the other IMO. You need more information before people start thinking its a proper yard or their dogs are abused. The same way some assume a chain is bad you can't automatically assume they are being chained correctly. There is a right and a wrong way. No shelter for the dog to keep it out of the elements is not the right way to chain a dog who lives outside 24x7

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

A point here , many dogs ( and not just APBTs ) will dig holes to lay in during hot weather , so will hogs , so will some wild animals.......and this can be when unconfined. 

Dig down sometime a few inches and see how much cooler the earth with a bit of moisture is that the surface is. 

Show me pictures of crap all over , no water or green algaeridden water containers , no shelter , no bedding , dogs in bad coat and/or emaciated and I'll be yelling about it , but just " the dogs are on chains"...........nope.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> a good yard doesn't let start dogs roam around the neighborhood IMO. Nothing to do with HSUS if they don't have shelter or allow their dogs to roam the neighborhood. No one can assume one way or the other IMO. You need more information before people start thinking its a proper yard or their dogs are abused. The same way some assume a chain is bad you can't automatically assume they are being chained correctly. There is a right and a wrong way. No shelter for the dog to keep it out of the elements is not the right way to chain a dog who lives outside 24x7
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Exactly! There is no way to tell whether it is in fact a good yard or is in fact a crappy one just by the little amount of info given. That's why I asked the gambit of questions lol. I have a dog on a chain. I guarantee you he's happier than a lot of dogs in kennels. Way more run room for sure. I've seen people that have dogs on chains that should be chained up like that for a few days to see what it feels like. It's a 50/50 chance.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ames said:


> a good yard doesn't let start dogs roam around the neighborhood IMO. Nothing to do with HSUS if they don't have shelter or allow their dogs to roam the neighborhood. No one can assume one way or the other IMO. You need more information before people start thinking its a proper yard or their dogs are abused. The same way some assume a chain is bad you can't automatically assume they are being chained correctly. There is a right and a wrong way. No shelter for the dog to keep it out of the elements is not the right way to chain a dog who lives outside 24x7
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


 She did say " chained to dog houses in the back yard". So evidently there is some sort of shelter. I'll give five to one odds that she's reacting to the fact the dogs are on chainrigs.

Until I see some sort of substantive proof one way or the other I'm not buying into anything.

And eight dogs isn't a large amount of dogs.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I see what ames is saying with the chains dont = a good dog yard. If the daily upkeep isnt there it isnt a good yard. 

This is gonna ruffle feathers but take Pat Patricks yard. He had chains and kennels. I saw a video where his dogs were in disgusting conditions. Hes a respected dog man with chain spots a n d id still stay he had a bad yard.....


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I see what ames is saying with the chains dont = a good dog yard. If the daily upkeep isnt there it isnt a good yard.
> 
> This is gonna ruffle feathers but take Pat Patricks yard. He had chains and kennels. I saw a video where his dogs were in disgusting conditions. Hes a respected dog man with chain spots a n d id still stay he had a bad yard.....


 Oh make no mistake that I hear Ames's point , but the fact is that chainrigs don't automatically equal a " bad" yard either.

As for Patricks , well the care his dogs received detoriated over the years. And it had ZIP to do with chainrigs , since of course in his locale an anti-tethering ordinance was passed and the care didn't change when the kennels came in , in fact it was worse.

KENNELS don't automatically indicate a good yard either , so lets put that notion to rest right here , I could name a coupla " big names" with kennels whom I put a dog down rather than put the dog in their hands , and those are from the show community , along with one from the AST show community whose dogs are " in the house" all the time , 60 plus of them in crates.

It's *all* in the maintenance and care of the dogs , not in the specific method of confinement. And frankly 9 out of 10 people bitching about " chained dogs" don't see anything but the fact the dog is on a chainrig , due of course to the media , the HSUS and the PETA types.

And then we have the syndrome I touched upon already , if it's a "pit bull" on a chain it's "bbaaaaaaddddd" , but if it's hounds or sled dogs it's " oh that's just the way they keep them"..........

I could show you are dogyard in Georgia with a 125 Plotts and Walkers on chains and you'd be hard pressed to find a turd anywhere at any time , and you for damn sure won't find a waterbucket with slime growing in it.

Now the OP hasn't come back with any more info , if she comes back and says that you can smell that yard a mile away , that the dogs don't have water etc. , that they are out of coat and out of sorts , like I said , I'll say something.

However someone who lets a Pyr go out by itself when it wants with nobody home may well have a problem or two of their own someday , a six foot fence won't stop a Pyr that wants out.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if this is a case of city folk moving to the country and then wanting country folk to do it the " city way".

In closing , JTP do you really believe those dogs are " chained to the doghouses"? You have these dogs , how long would a doghouse last if you " chained a dog" to the doghouse?

Betcha it's the typical axle and chainrig setup.

As far as the alleged loose dog , dog gets loose and gets on your property and acts up , shoot the s.o.b , regardless of breed. And yeah I've done exactly that , got sued over it too , for the one I shot and the two the mare they were after stomped to death..........it got tossed out of court and that was in *calif* , two shepherds and a rott that the L.A. city types who bought the ten acres behind us let run loose all the time when they were home and put in their backyard when they weren't home...........behind a six foot fence , they couldn't get to my dogs , because my dogs were behind an eight foot fence..............on chainrigs and in kennel runs.

And before they came after my mare they killed 4 of my neighbors goats and ran his wife in the house.

I'm tired of hearing that chaining a dog is " automatically bad" , it depends entirely on the quality of care and maintenance invovled , jsut like any other method of confinement.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

In my small humble world it came down to the who. 
Who cared and who didn't. Never the what. 
Chaining is the what in which you speak. Now go diagnose the who. Who's got the dogs? A loser that doesn't care or someone that does care. 
We cannot see to determine the care of the animal.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OldDog said:


> She did say " chained to dog houses in the back yard". So evidently there is some sort of shelter. I'll give five to one odds that she's reacting to the fact the dogs are on chainrigs.
> 
> Until I see some sort of substantive proof one way or the other I'm not buying into anything.
> 
> And eight dogs isn't a large amount of dogs.


agree, 8 isn't a huge amount and one person can easily manage a yard that size properly wasn't meaning to seem like it wouldn't be possible.

Awww man I totally missed the dog houses comment and focused on the holes and stray dog. agreed Mel has also dug himself a nice hole to cool off when he could have just MOVED to the SHADE lol. I totally missed the dog house and assumed there was no shelter. Thank you for pointing it out. My apologies for missing it!

I am with you, that's why I suggested maybe they go bring over some muffins bread or nothing lol and introduce yourself to your new neighbor. I know if I had some dogs and my neighbors were concerned I would prefer they come talk to me before they just assume anything. But not everyone is like that. Worth a shot is all I meant, see how it goes. Like i said other neighbors could be targeting the loose dog as theirs cause they "look like" their dogs. They may be just as pissed about a stray as you are.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ames said:


> I am with you, that's why I suggested maybe they go bring over some muffins bread or nothing lol and introduce yourself to your new neighbor. I know if I had some dogs and my neighbors were concerned I would prefer they come talk to me before they just assume anything. But not everyone is like that. Worth a shot is all I meant, see how it goes. Like i said other neighbors could be targeting the loose dog as theirs cause they "look like" their dogs. They may be just as pissed about a stray as you are.


 See now those first llines , that's the " country" way of handling the whole thing , and they could well make a new friend or acquaintance out of it that might come in handy. Walk over there with muffins like you said , a big bowl of potato salad , hell some dog biscuits. " I like dogs too , these are for yours".........

As it is they may well be marked as " those new city folks who moved in and bitched up a storm"............there were a bunch of red flags in the OP's original post , including the " afraid to walk up to a house with dogs on chains"..........WHY? they're on chains for crying out loud , I'd be a damn sight of cautious about it if they were loose , if they're on chains they're confined.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Oh make no mistake that I hear Ames's point , but the fact is that chainrigs don't automatically equal a " bad" yard either.
> 
> As for Patricks , well the care his dogs received detoriated over the years. And it had ZIP to do with chainrigs , since of course in his locale an anti-tethering ordinance was passed and the care didn't change when the kennels came in , in fact it was worse.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything said here. Thats what I was getting at with Patricks yard. He had both containment options and had deplorable conditions.

Me personally with the dogs I have and the attitude they keep I prefer kennels. Not only can they not get out but nothing else can get in. It cuts down the chances of accidents happening. I do admit the dogs do have more usable space on a chain set up. I also like my dog house on the edge of the chain so the dog cant get hung up on it.

To each their own. Like I say all the time if it works for YOU and YOUR dog its aint my business. But no yard is a good yard based solely on containment methods used.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I agree with everything said here. Thats what I was getting at with Patricks yard. He had both containment options and had deplorable conditions.
> 
> Me personally with the dogs I have and the attitude they keep I prefer kennels. Not only can they not get out but nothing else can get in. It cuts down the chances of accidents happening. I do admit the dogs do have more usable space on a chain set up. I also like my dog house on the edge of the chain so the dog cant get hung up on it.
> 
> To each their own. Like I say all the time if it works for YOU and YOUR dog its aint my business. But no yard is a good yard based solely on containment methods used.


 EXACTLY...........and that doghouse placement gawddamn but I'm tired of having to point that factor out to newbies " my dog keeps getting wrapped up around the doghouse".........well move the doghouse out ya damn fool.

You sure you're only twenty something JTP?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

As a country North Carolinian, go introduce yourself as a new neighbor and you'll really get a feel for what type of person he is. He could be a crappy person, or he could be the type who would give you the shirt off his back but needs some help with his dogs. You seem more worried with keeping your dogs safe. So do not let them outside unless supervised, no more leaving and just letting them roam outside in the fence. Like FH said get some mace. Preferably the kind that comes out in a cone so you don't have to worry about aiming too much. If you have those plastic buckle clip type collars, get some belt buckle style, just in case your dog decides to pull after a dog those plastic clips can fail.

Try to stay on topic guys. The OP wants tips on keeping her dogs safe, not about Chain spots and kennels.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> EXACTLY...........and that doghouse placement gawddamn but I'm tired of having to point that factor out to newbies " my dog keeps getting wrapped up around the doghouse".........well move the doghouse out ya damn fool.
> 
> You sure you're only twenty something JTP?


Positive. Even doubled checked my id. Dogs are common sense most of the time. Ppl get flustered (I have too) when the unexpected happens.

Its little things ppl never think about. Using d rings to secure water buckets to the kennel or house, placement of the kennels or chains, correctly using both for a troublesome dog, feeding in the heat of the day, not washing water buckets and so many other mistakes. All these things can be easily fixed with a few dollars and half a brain lol

I look at the dogs like I do myself or children (to a reasonable extent). I dnt want to drink out ofna dirty cup, I dont want to eat next to a pile of my waste, they rely on me to clean up after them, and feed them.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

BullyGal said:


> As a country North Carolinian, go introduce yourself as a new neighbor and you'll really get a feel for what type of person he is. He could be a crappy person, or he could be the type who would give you the shirt off his back but needs some help with his dogs. You seem more worried with keeping your dogs safe. So do not let them outside unless supervised, no more leaving and just letting them roam outside in the fence. Like FH said get some mace. Preferably the kind that comes out in a cone so you don't have to worry about aiming too much. If you have those plastic buckle clip type collars, get some belt buckle style, just in case your dog decides to pull after a dog those plastic clips can fail.
> 
> Try to stay on topic guys. The OP wants tips on keeping her dogs safe, not about Chain spots and kennels.


 Then the OP shouldn't have gone on with thinly veiled rhetoric in a judgemental manner about " dogs on chains" , with of course the associated undercurrent that *anyone* who keeps a dog on a chainrig is X , Y and Z.......


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't recall seeing anywhere in her post that she said, "Those dogs and owner must be bad because they are on chains." I think the point that things are not always what they seem had been made a long time ago, and little has been said about what they really wanted to hear.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> I don't recall seeing anywhere in her post that she said, "Those dogs and owner must be bad because they are on chains." I think the point that things are not always what they seem had been made a long time ago, and little has been said about what they really wanted to hear.


I asked for more info about her fence setup but never received a reply...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Is this were back seat moding goes wrong?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

this is what I was talking about above with the roll bars. Interested in people's opinions if they think it would work. They claim it will "keep virtually any animal from climbing over a fence."






this is an Ad for the product:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> this is what I was talking about above with the roll bars. Interested in people's opinions if they think it would work. They claim it will "keep virtually any animal from climbing over a fence."


I don't think I'm a believer. I can't see that stopping my fence climbing dog at all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

BullyGal said:


> I don't recall seeing anywhere in her post that she said, "Those dogs and owner must be bad because they are on chains." I think the point that things are not always what they seem had been made a long time ago, and little has been said about what they really wanted to hear.


 Reread her post then , you'll catch that undertone of " chains bbbbaaaadd" being bleated.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

C'mon, chaining is another common misconception. It's rarely explained correctly... I get it. I had to see it to believe how safe and awesome it is if done right


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

redog said:


> C'mon, chaining is another common misconception. It's rarely explained correctly... I get it. I had to see it to believe how safe and awesome it is if done right


Your comment brings me great pride. 
In no way am I being demeaning to ANYONE. 
I was fortunate. I couldn't have dogs as A kid because my brothers were asthmatic so it was snakes small gators until they got 2-3 ft. turtles and fighting roosters. 
When I had multiple dogs they were pits and I was TOLD how I was going to chain and house them. I knew nothing of this breed at all. Each thing they taught/stressed I absorbed. 
I only knew that method of chaining.
I say that to say this, People know because they didn't experiment, they allowed someone to educate them. I set aside A big ego and became all ears brains and memory during that process. 
When them old guys kicked their voice box into gear they spoke clearly defined and once. 
Very little mincing of words took place unless it was around A fire in the yard or A fire barrel back of A field next to an old baccer barn. 
Today I still look listen and learn. I will never outgrow or deny A lesson. 
Why is it I've housed A pit for 34 years and I still take suggestions yet others come here with their first pit or pit mix and refute the word of some whom are akin to or are authorities in this breed?
Theirs been A rash of this lately. 
I just don't get it.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm gonna learn how to take a picture and post it.
bully gal, i'm from nc also, and yes if they would've come over and talked to me and seen how i have my 16 dogs set up on chain set-ups, and wouldnt have it aby other way.

do the math, its just to easy, a 10'x10' kennel equals 100 sq ft.
a 10' chain set-up is diameter squared times pi

diamter sq= 10x10=100
times pi =3.14
100x3.14= 314sq ft

plus you can put your hands on your dogs everyday, and i dont think i let any of mine go to someone that kept them in a kennel 24/7
plus i think you'll get a 'soft' dog kept in a kennel as opposed to draggin some weight around, jazzersizing


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

surfer said:


> i'm gonna learn how to take a picture and post it.
> bully gal, i'm from nc also, and yes if they would've come over and talked to me and seen how i have my 16 dogs set up on chain set-ups, and wouldnt have it aby other way.
> 
> do the math, its just to easy, a 10'x10' kennel equals 100 sq ft.
> ...


 Eggfreakingzackly.............and then there is the factor that some of these dogs will flat out destroy kennel runs in short order , even high buck runs such as the magnum ones.

Over the years I've kept a lot of dogs on ground cable and chain setups , a 30 or 40 foot long ground cable with a 15 foot chain runner gives a dog a space 30 foot wide and thirty or forty feet long plus the overreach at each end from the runner chain , doghouse and water at one end , shade shelter and water at the other end. Yeah it takes some room but if you've got the room it's a good way to go.

And then there are of course the fools who use quicklinks on a chainrig instead of coldshuts , or who are dumb enough to use a bullsnap and wonder how their dog got off. Quality of swivels matters too , Icepick's husband used to make some real good ones , among other folks.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

.nah, thats what i was just mentioning to jtp, what you think are short cuts and cheaper,
dont turn out that way in the long run.

might cost us a little more, but we use all stainless hook-ups with trans-port chain


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

surfer said:


> i'm gonna learn how to take a picture and post it.
> bully gal, i'm from nc also, and yes if they would've come over and talked to me and seen how i have my 16 dogs set up on chain set-ups, and wouldnt have it aby other way.
> 
> do the math, its just to easy, a 10'x10' kennel equals 100 sq ft.
> ...


 YESSSSSS SIR!! 
I 2nd that!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ames said:


> this is what I was talking about above with the roll bars. Interested in people's opinions if they think it would work. They claim it will "keep virtually any animal from climbing over a fence."
> 
> Dog Safety Fence - YouTube
> 
> ...


Ive seen a similar product on a kennel assesories site. It had videos of a lab type dog jumping up and it did keep him contained.

Luckily(or unluckily depending on how you look at it) I live just far enough in town my only worries are *****, and opossums.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I bet a **** would mess' with it till he could tight line it.. :rofl:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> I bet a **** would mess' with it till he could tight line it.. :rofl:


Guaranteed.

Its funny how "country" ppl around here can be. I was walking gage and got stopped amd asked a bunch of questions (you have dogs and had big omes you know how it is). This guy talked to me for about half an hour then asked me "well would he kill a **** or skunk? I got one around back that f***s with my trash. Think he'd kill it?" I started laughing. It reminded me of that vid of ur dog wrecking that ****.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha! yeh.. do that in town and its a LOT louder. 

That raccoon was askin for it, big ol thing ended up weighin as much as Turk almost.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread brightened my day.

I feel a little sorry for the OP moving out to the country and their being mean scary dogs and neighbors and no options but to pass them every time you leave the house.

To generalize here the only serious serious ahole dog owners I have come across are labrador type dogs or ankle biters. (There are exceptions, I know) A friend of mine breeds beautiful registered Rottis. His sire recently died, and he was looking for a new male that he like. While he was at work the other day, his neighbor's Labrador scaled his 7 foot yard fence and his 6 foot kennel run and knocked up his dam.

It's not just pits that have fence skills. lol (given the right motivation)

My suggestion to OP, I think you should definitely have a look a higher fence. Or keep your dogs indoors while you're not home.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

always.. crate the bitch in heat... or a complete kennel cage with wire top and cement or hard gravel bottom ...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

the funny thing is labs are basically rott x pit from the old world into one multi purpose working dog. ... .. Your not gonna see much difference in the pups. Maybe color scheme wash but the dogs themselves should be basically REALLY smart Rotties or REALLY mean labs LOL.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> hahaha! yeh.. do that in town and its a LOT louder.
> 
> That raccoon was askin for it, big ol thing ended up weighin as much as Turk almost.


How much did it weigh or better yet got a link? I was telling my buddy about it and he was very interested I just couldn't find the clip again.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Check working dog  Turk and Raccoon ... that dang thing slaugthered our ducks, and birds..  then started eatin our cats.. po tree'd his ass and I locked laika up at the bottom while I went up on the deck, letting po do what she does.. Po is half rottie and half APBT eli stuff. She was confiscated on an ACO case when drugs (meth) was found as they were smokin when the knock came to the door. THe rottie got shot, the prego apbt to the vet.  where I step in took care of mom and pups placed mom and one pup. The other looked just like a rottie and she did in the sunlight you could see redish black where there should be brown. Everyone called her a lab mix.. LOL EVERYONE even the vet said if it wasn't for knowing he'd call it a lab mix.  There ya go. Back to ****.. that thing gnareld a pup or two through the fence at night and I FINALLY got em.. 37lbs on that thing.. and turk was 37 maybe 38. Turk thought he was in trouble cause I was hurt and pissed off, from almost gettin bit trying to get laika unhooked so I could get her to work. At that point I just went and got turk. Turk has an ability to always remove the head thats how I found it was a coyote he ate on my porch when we woke up and not the neighbors husky. The head was about where he killed it I reckon just of the ravine. 
THREAD JACK.. here have it back


----------



## steins (Aug 16, 2013)

First thanks again for any advice to help me keep my dogs safe. I have read this blog and others and have a much better feel for the breed. 

I now understand different approaches to confining dogs, and appreciate that chained dogs are safe and sound. But you missed the point, these dogs are chained 24/7. No dog should be without adequate exercise or some change of scenery. That is why I called them poor chained dogs. If they were stuck in a kennel 24/7 I would have said poor kenneled dogs! I have done dog rescue enough to see some very sweet dogs destroyed by some very stupid owners. 

My request is how to set up my situation for success. North Carolina does not need more failures in dog management. Yes I assume there could be a problem, but am not calling pits "bad" It is clear from this and other blogs pit bulls are dog aggressive. My Pyrs bark a lot, are independent spirits, are couch potatoes, and will wander if not contained, and I would never expect to change that. But my pyrenees are not jumpers. One has only 3 legs, the other has hip dysplasia, and has had several operations on various joints. They are on leash at ALL times outside of the house and fence so I doubt my dogs will make it to the neighbors soon and I pray the neighbors dogs never make it over to mine. But in case they do-I will keep mine inside when I am not there and fortify my fence. I saw the fence rollers on the web site Bad Rap along with some good suggestions on fence issues. A hot wire on an angle and rollers should be a good start to keep ALL unwanted critters away. Do you think the patio bricks you get at Lowes that are 12x12 could be placed outside our fence to deter something digging under from outside the fence? Digging in chicken wire would be a huge job. My pyrs dig, but only in flower beds.

The walking will be hard. We don't go far due to our tripod but we do enjoy the walk. I live on the cup-de-sac and the only way out is past the house with the pit bulls. I am looking to find a way to go though some woods to the other part of the subdivision however. Thanks for the bear mace/pepper spray suggestion. Anyone know if you can use a Tazzer gun on a dog?I would not interfere with any dog minding their own business but yes the country if full of many unexpected encounters. 

You are correct, I don't know the condition of the dogs at all, as I only saw one and he actually was a handsome fellow. I did not smell any BM, good point, but was not close enough to assess water and food supplies. I did count 8 dog houses in an area about 40 by 100 feet. I was only at the new house 3 days so do not have an adequate feel for their situation at all but have enough sense to be cautious. I know the neighbors say the dog owners are really nice people and the dogs were their kids-who are now all young adults with kids of their own, and have left. I heard the wife does not allow the dogs inside. The owners say only one dog bites (that is one too many!). I also know they recently had 4 puppies and they took them around to the neighbors for adoption with no takers. They kept 2 of the males. I hope they spay and neuter their dogs, but that is a different discussion! I intend to be neighborly and meet the owners and hope for the best but will also make sure I am doing all I can to protect my dogs from any stray dog. If I see these dogs do not have adequate food and water, or have reason to believe they are suffering due to constant confinement or lack of human contact, I will ask for suggestions for pit rescue contacts in my area to better assess things. Thanks again!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

just dont jump the gun, we've had them called on us before, 4 or 5 times but now they dont even come out any more, havent seen them in years,

plus in those 8 dogs, they are liable to have over $10,000.00 in those dogs

i'm sure they are well looked after. 

if they have been there awhile, then its not they're dogs you should worry about.

i dont care if yours arent 'jumpers' if they get loose and wander, because you said they tend to wander, over to his yard, 

you better hurry on over there and tell his dogs that yours aret 'jumpers' because i promise they do not know that, all they see is an intruder that they will dispose of.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

.. 



missed the point.. many chain kept dogs are in better shape than kennel shape dogs and alot better shape than the dogs on my couch. They did the math for you, the dogs have more room to run on a 10ft than they do in a 10ft kennel.. by doulbe  ALOT of bulldogs cannot be kept in anything less than a fortress of a kennel. Some can. SO most bulldog fanciers like ALASKAN HUSKY fanciers leave their dogs tethered not kenneled.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Having dogs that bite isnt any issue. Its who and what they bite over thats an issue.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

steins said:


> First thanks again for any advice to help me keep my dogs safe. I have read this blog and others and have a much better feel for the breed.
> 
> I have done dog rescue enough to see some very sweet dogs destroyed by some very stupid owners.
> 
> !


 Oh really? You've " done rescue" have you? How many at once? How much time and money have you put out?

Quit talking down to us if we're a bunch of children , you can get back to *me* when you've actually RUN a rescue and footed the bills out of your own pocket and no sooner , and I'm talking 25 rescue dogs at once and up , if you haven't done that they ashcan that angle with me.

And you can also ashcan the poor , poor 24-7 angle , you stated in your first post you were TOLD that , and how is it any different than someone who goes away and crates their dogs for extended periods?

And some news for you , a dog on a chainrig gets plenty of exercise if the rig is constructed properly.

And then we have your admission " my dogs will wander if not contained" , guess you better CONTAIN your dogs then hadn't you , which is of course the ethical , moral and LEGAL requirement.

And you DO know that there are folks from N.C. on this forum , I myself have lived in several locales in N.C. and Tennessee , I don't think we need the primer on N.C.

And you're " afraid to walk past".............WHY? The dogs are on chainrigs after all , and if one is loose and comes after of it's property , well in many locales you're legally entitled to shoot the damn dog.

Your initial rush to judgement says a great deal as regards your preconceived notions.

And I doubt you're going to get real far or make many friends by jumping on the spay/neuter bandwagon , you haven't even assessed whether they are weightpull dogs , show dogs , used for hunting hogs or just yard mutts and you're running that line.

As for the alleged man aggressive one , bluntly the Third Rule of keeping APBTs is that man aggressive APBTs become fertiliser.......PERIOD , I've had these dogs all my life and I will put a maneater down in a heartbeat.

Tazers , well you need to check the laws in your area , and then you need to assess whether you can target and discharge a Tazer effectively , they aren't " all that" as a defensive weapon.

The paving block thing , may help , may not but it's a decent idea and a decent start.

Bluntly ( again) out here ( in the west) , dogs that get loose and harass folks , their animal or their livestock don't last long , regardless of breed. I do predator control for the state and large ranchers , a portion of those are dogs that have gone feral or that folks refuse to keep at home , along with coyotes , the big cats etc.

As for " suggestions for Pit rescue contacts" , 9 out of 10 "Pit rescues" haven't a clue as to what they're doing , and if you wrote to BadRap on this you might wish to take their rhetoric with a grain of salt , push me on that one and you'll get chapter and verse as to why.

You've somewhat come to your senses and are beggining to approach this sensibly , but you need to get rid of that " Dogs are Fur People" undercurrent.

In closing , which do you think get more exercise , one of your Pyrs on a slow walk or one of my APBTs chasing a kong toy around a 40 foot circle on a chainrig , never mind a dog on a 40 foot groundcable and runner chain setup.

Oh and so " the wife doesn't let the dogs in the house" , I could show you about a thousand of YOUR breed being used out here for the *original* purpose that never even see the inside of a sheep wagon , much less the inside of a house.

Do I have dogs in the house , damn straight I do...............so does a famous show breeder I know , she has 60 in her house all in crates all the damn time , I despise her for that and I'd out and out put a dog down before I'd see it end up in her hands...but hey the dogs are " in the house".


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

If someone were to peak into my yard during a few hours of the day I'd probably be accused of not having dog houses and keeping my dogs on chains, never feeding them. lol Oh and both my dogs dig holes in the ground to lay in to be cooler when they are out there. I don't have dog houses because they are primarily indoors and I definitely don't make them go out in the rain and stay there when it's raining. They are under two big shade tree's so they have shade at all hours of the day. And I feed them in the house, not outside! lol


----------

